# TwinCat3 Target Visualisierung beenden / auf Windows Oberfläche zugreifen



## drng (21 April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich stehe leider vor dem Problem, dass ich keine Möglichkeit finde meine auf einer CX2030 laufende Target Visualisierung
zu beenden oder minimieren, damit ich auf die Windows-Oberfläche zugreifen kann.
Natürlich ist das nur eine Service Option, die nicht für jeden Anlagenbediener zugänglich sein soll, weswegen auch eine dauerhaft laufende
Windows Tastatur, bei der man die WIN Taste drücken könnte weg fällt. 
Trotzdem sollte es m.E. nicht so sein, dass ich jedes mal erst eine Tastatur anschließen muss um ins Windows zu gelangen.

Vielleicht stand ja jemand selbst schon einmal vor diesem Problem und hat da nützliche Tipps und Hinweise für mich.

Gruß,

drng


----------



## Hack (21 April 2016)

Hallo,

du kannst dir z.B. im OnMouseDown-Event ein Kommando konfigurieren. Dort fügst du "Internes Kommando" ein, dann wählst du "Programm beim Client ausführen".
Dann gibst du bei Parameter1 an 'TASKKILL /IM' und beim Parameter2 'Tc3PlcHmi.exe'.

Sollte funktionieren.

Grüße


----------



## PhuongTran1983 (21 April 2016)

Hallo Hack,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Es hat bei mir funktioniert. Somit kann man die Target-HMI-Applikation beenden. Hat man alternativ noch eine Möglichkeit, die Target-Visu zu minimieren. Was muss man bei Parameter1 angeben?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hack (22 April 2016)

Sorry, da kann ich nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## PhuongTran1983 (22 April 2016)

Hallo hack,

vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. das ist kein Problem.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bone666 (22 April 2016)

Hi,
bei mir funktioniert es nicht, es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung.


Eingegeben habe ich es aber eigentlich richtig.



Hast du vielleicht eine Idee wo der Fehler liegt Hack?


----------



## PhuongTran1983 (22 April 2016)

Hallo bone666,

unter Parameter musst Du in '' schreiben,  quasi 'TASKKILL /IM' und 'Tc3PlcHmi.exe'. Dann sollte es funktioniert sein.

Grüße


----------



## bone666 (22 April 2016)

also mit den '...' ? macht Sinn, sonst wäre es ja auch kein string  danke


----------



## PhuongTran1983 (25 April 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem und könntet ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen.
Ich möchte ein Dialog unter einer bestimmen Bedingung abschließen bzw. öffnen. Die Bedingung kann beispielweise durch Abfrage einer booleschen Variable erfüllt sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bhmth (30 November 2016)

ich grabe diesen Thread mal wieder aus

Bei mir kommt die Fehlermeldng das eine Datei spezifiziert werden muss (WEC7).

hatte das schonmal jemand ?


----------



## PhuongTran1983 (30 November 2016)

Hallo bhmth,

ich hatte eine SPS mit WES 7, daher gab es kein Problem. Vielleicht ist der Befehl nicht für WEC 7 gültig.


----------

